# my latest graphite drawing



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I just finished this drawing of my nephew and his dog. I was going to try to do a background, but decided to leave it as is. This was done on 9 x 12 vellum with h2, hb and 2b as well as a kneaded eraser and tortillion.


----------



## Terminator9217 (Sep 23, 2010)

I like it, it doesn't neccessarily need a backround, it is good as it is, Good job.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I have messed up plenty by over doing a background. The background should be a plan from the start. Plan the depth and composition of it. Your picture is great without it.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I was worried about messing the whole thing up by trying to throw in an unplanned background. They were pleased with it so I'm happy, too.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 21, 2010)

Sometimes a background can take away from the main subject. You made the right decission. Very nice work of course.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

